
Show HN: An extensible JSON viewer, editor, formatter, validator and more - silverwings
https://github.com/agneym/json-formatter
======
ashkankiani
I have a JSON viewer/editor/formatter/validator in the form of Neovim, and
it's been difficult to find one that can offer features that it can't. I use a
terminal viewer which has been fairly ok in limited use-cases called
`jsonfui`, but it too is written in Javascript, and while this will work for
smaller JSON files, I want something for files in the megabytes to gigabytes
range.

I have been on and off working on something in that style for the past few
months that I wrote in Rust, but it seems that waiting for someone else to do
it first isn't working, so I may have to just finish it myself.

